# Silly Misinformed Anti Gun People....



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

> ...Only semi-automatic handguns can leave micro-stamps: Revolvers cannot because their bullets have no shell casings.


http://homelandsecuritynewswire.com/wis ... cking-bill


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

Wow, if there was ever any proof to how ignorant these people can be, that's it. As for the micro-stamps it won't take long for the criminals to figure out how to grind them off, just like they do serial numbers now.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Well, that is what happens when society takes constant care of all those folks running around with thier head stuck up thier a**es instead of letting Darwin sort them out for us.


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

When I think about it I_think_ they were referring to the fact that revolvers don't eject spent shells like semi-autos and some idiot reporter screwed it up. But I could be wrong. :roll: Course, in reality all a person had to do to beat the micro-stamping is shoot a revolver or pick up their shell casings. Real effective crime fighting tool. :O•-:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

This is why I only commit crimes using my Star Trek phaser. No spent casings cuz I set my phaser on stun


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

AirSoft, that's how I roll. I build a longrange AirSoft so I can leave a welt at a good 30 yards.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I can find one "sillier" than that one:


> On the April 18, 2007 showing of MSNBC's program Tucker, Tucker Carlson interviewed Congresswoman McCarthy concerning the Virginia Tech massacre and her proposed reauthorization of the Assault Weapons Ban. He asked her to explain the need to regulate barrel shrouds, one of the many provisions of the Act. She responded that more importantly the legislation would ban large capacity "clips" (sic) used in the Virginia Tech massacre and that the class of guns chosen were those used by gangs and police killers. However, the Virginia Tech shooter did not have high capacity magazines; they were the AWB compliant 10 round variety. After admitting that she did not know what a barrel shroud was, McCarthy incorrectly stated, "I believe it is a shoulder thing that goes up".


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

I think gun control might curb mortality rate of crimes of passion. But a killer is going to kill with a rock if that what it takes. and the honest law abiding citizen is the one who is punished by limiting his freedom..... Doesn't make a lot of scene. I wonder is the "anti gun" Americans would be singing the same tune if our homeland was invaded and the lives of there friend's and loved one's now hung in the balance.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

No, the "anti-freedom" liberals would welcome the invaders with open arms. They are certain that the invaders wouldn't hurt us if we just did what they asked. If we were nice and didn't fight back, I'm sure that they would just leave us alone. That is what nice people do for each other, isn't it?




Note: The anti-gun people are not just anti-gun. They do not believe in personal liberty. Nor should they be honored by being called Americans.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Loke said:


> No, the "anti-freedom" liberals would welcome the invaders with open arms. They are certain that the invaders wouldn't hurt us if we just did what they asked. If we were nice and didn't fight back, I'm sure that they would just leave us alone. That is what nice people do for each other, isn't it?
> 
> Note: The anti-gun people are not just anti-gun. They do not believe in personal liberty. Nor should they be honored by being called Americans.


 :roll:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Wow this thread took a different direction than I thought it would. I just thought it was funny that these people were so misinformed about guns


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

> Critics also argue that the guns, if taken apart, can be modified to remove the micro-stamps.
> 
> Most criminals, however, lack the expertise needed to make these modifications, Young says. "If you look at crimes that are committed, nine times out of ten, the people who are using guns are not that knowledgeable about how to use guns or change things out."
> 
> The Coalition to Stop Gun Violence, a national anti-gun group, makes a similar assessment: "In the urgency under which crimes are committed, most criminals fail to do things as simple as wearing gloves to hide fingerprints."


 Cause it is really hard to change a firing pin, I am sure a criminal could go online and follow a step by step instructional telling them how change the firing pin. If they are stupid enough to get caught by leaving their fingerprints somewhere why do we need some high tech equipment on our guns.


----------

